# My Lovely Omega Electronic Watch..



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

I had this beuty for 8 years now.... I bought it in Origianl condition ( still have the original Omeaga strap! )I changed to the Brown to try and make it more main stream..not sure if it works... what do you guys and gals think??? I hahve seen many Electronic 'round' watches but not many in the 'TV CASE' Square Flavour... are this more rare??? I would guess it is from the late 60's....?? any idea narrowing down the year and info is appreciated.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

1. Open the back

2. Read the Omega serial number on the plate on the back of the movement

3. Visit this site http://www.chronomaddox.com/omega_serial_numbers.html

That will give you the year...as long as the movement is original to the watch.


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> 1. Open the back
> 
> 2. Read the Omega serial number on the plate on the back of the movement
> 
> ...


Thanks Silver Hawk, that should be easy enough, There is a great amount of folks who love this Tuning Fork Electronic watches.. are the TV Cases rare... ?? Serial 3419514 = 1972...mmmm Interesting I Always thought it was a lates 60's... there you go.


----------

